# 2wire 2701HGV-W Gateway and Steam



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright, I made a thread previously and I've searched all over the place.

Key factors and symptoms of my problem.

Approximately 1-2 minutes into any given match in Team Fortress 2 I have a random dropout from the server, however, as default, steam has 30 seconds to reconnect before it automatically disconnects. On many and most occasions the router will fix itself/reboot and steam manages to re-establish a connection back to the server.
Using a Bandwidth monitor, I am still sending data through the wireless D-Link usb adapter, but not receiving when the dropout occurs.
When someone is using the internet, they get a message in their explorer, that the gateway cannot connect to the isp/etc.

Offered solutions

Other programs. This has been ruled out due to a fresh install of windows.
High Open. Wire degradation between the phone line and the isp/etc. Ruled out due to no static with phone usage and no difference when phone is "off hook".
Update the firmware. Nothing I can do about that, nothing that I can do from this end.
Disable the DMZ mode. I was having this issue BEFORE I enabled DMZ, but I disabled DMZ again after also having this issue, and nothing changed between the transition from no-DMZ to DMZ and from DMZ to no-DMZ.
Switching off the Wii console. Uh... it's usually off, and it's not connecting every minute I'm sure. Even if they do call it Wiiconnect24.

Stealth mode and attack detection is enabled in the firewall. b/g wireless bands are both enabled.

This is beginning to annoy me, so anyone who can manage to work out what the router has enabled that steam doesn't like... let me know.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 17, 2008)

if your getting dropouts like that its probably something that you coudlnt fix with the normal software, but go ahead and try channels 1, 6, and 11
thats about the best you can do on something like that, you should check if your router suppors a good linux build, i suggest openWRT + X-Wrt

when you say they get that error in IE, are they wireless or wired?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Basically what is happening is that your modem/router is being overloaded and rebooting.  Those 2wire modems are known for this(as well as being known for overheating, especially when using wireless).  I had the same problem with one exactly like yours using AT&T DSL.

The solution I came up with was call AT&T and tell them the modem was dead(no lights, nothing), then when they told me my modem was no longer under warranty and I had to buy a new one I threatened to cancel my service.  "Well if I can't use the service I might as well cancel it".  They transferred me to the person to cancel my service, and suddenly he was more than willing to send me a free replacement, I just had to pay shipping.  I got a newer 2wire, and haven't had a problem sense.

The problem has something to do with the older 2wire modems having a problem with a lot of open connections.  Surfing the interent and downloading files off the interent moves a lot of data, but there aren't a lot of open connections, so the modem works fine.  But when you start up a file sharing program, or a game, it creates a lot of connections and the modem crashes.  The newer 2 wire modems don't seem to suffer from this.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> if your getting dropouts like that its probably something that you coudlnt fix with the normal software, but go ahead and try channels 1, 6, and 11
> thats about the best you can do on something like that, you should check if your router suppors a good linux build, i suggest openWRT + X-Wrt
> 
> when you say they get that error in IE, are they wireless or wired?



They're wired mate. I reckon with my other thread I mentioned that I wouldn't be keen on changing the firmware to unofficial firmware like you've mentioned.



			
				newtekie1 said:
			
		

> Words



I've found that if I seed or download a torrent that I dont happen to get dropouts until there are no more peers, and the torrent program stops sending/recieving data.

I'd certainly like to upgrade to a new router or somesuch, that way I dont have to mess around with loose network traffic clogging out our bandwidth, which model did you get?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the 2wire 2701HG-B router/modem combo.  But I put it in DMZ mode and use a Linksys WRT54GL as my router.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 18, 2008)

why not just put it in bridged mode and move pppoe to your router?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> why not just put it in bridged mode and move pppoe to your router?



1.) Laziness.
2.) If I replace my router I don't want to have to have to enter my information again.
3.) If I ever want to bypass my router, perhaps to diagnose a speed problem, I won't have to create a PPoE connection on my computer.


----------



## Miscelaneous Gamer (Jun 19, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I have the 2wire 2701HG-B router/modem combo.  But I put it in DMZ mode and use a Linksys WRT54GL as my router.



What is the significant difference between the HGV-W model and the HG-B model? Would you know?


----------

